# Using Rubbermaid Trash Cans?



## arcticsid (May 9, 2009)

Has anyone used the Rubbermaid Brute trash cans for a primary, I have a new 20 gal, #4 plastic, I'd like to use it for fruit wines because of the additional volume fruit wines require. Any thoughts?
Troy


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2009)

I would only use it if it is brand new and of food grade quality, some are, some arent!


----------



## smurfe (May 9, 2009)

There is a How To article in the current issue of Brew Your Own Magazine which is the Beer version of Winemakers Magazine which shows converting a Rubbermaid trash can into a fermenter. I have used one before and it worked fine. They are food grade. At least the Roughneck or Toughneck gray ones are.


----------



## Manimal (May 10, 2009)

The Rubbermaid website has specs on the trash cans and tells which ones are food grade. Smurfe is right in that the grey ones are food grade, but some of the other coloured ones in the same product line are not.


----------



## arcticsid (May 11, 2009)

Oh boy!! Now I am scaring MYSELF 20 gallons at a time? Whose fault do I owe this addiction?
troy
LOL


----------



## Deezil (Aug 15, 2010)

I just went and bought a 30 gallon Roughneck Rubbermaid trash can, its #4..

And i found this pdf file:

http://www.healthobservatory.org/library.cfm?refid=102202

An interesting read


----------



## PPBart (Aug 15, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Has anyone used the Rubbermaid Brute trash cans for a primary, I have a new 20 gal, #4 plastic, I'd like to use it for fruit wines because of the additional volume fruit wines require. Any thoughts?
> Troy



I've got a 10-gal and 30-gal that I've used as primaries for several years.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Are they white, Ive read many times to only use the white ones just like only using white hoses to drink out of as the others leach chemicals and tastes.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 15, 2010)

Find a local rehabilitator of poly drums. Really cheap and much less than the trash cans. For instance a 55 gallon drum cleaned a ready to use (maybe) can be had for 20 bucks. Most have numerous sizes to choose from.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 15, 2010)

STW...most are food grade as e cok pepesi etc has used them


----------



## rob (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought a gray one and it has the food grade stamp on the bottom


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Just checked out the Rubbermaid site and it says White, Yellow, and Gray re the only food grade ones. I am looking into getting a few of these with lids and wheels for doing grapes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Just checked out the Rubbermaid site and it says White, Yellow, and Gray re the only food grade ones. I am looking into getting a few of these with lids and wheels for doing grapes.



Those Rubbermaids with the four wheel dolly that locks on the bottom of the can are really sweet!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats what Im looking at and they ship from PA from Uline. About $88 to my house with a 20 gallon w/lid and dolly.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Why don't you just go to the depot or Lowes and get it?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Ive never seen one there yet, have you?


----------



## rob (Aug 15, 2010)

bought mine at Lowes


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes I bought mine at the depot. Not sure about the size but it was there biggest one. They had the dolly's also. You may have to ask. Also if you have a janitor supply place in your area you could check them as the schools use them. I use to buy them for the students to use in the Gross Anatomy Lab for disections. Those barrels would get to be just too healy to lug around.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

I was looking for the white ones which they list without lids but now that I know the gray ones are OK I see they have hem with Lids and better pricing so thanks.


----------



## PPBart (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Are they white, Ive read many times to only use the white ones just like only using white hoses to drink out of as the others leach chemicals and tastes.



Mine are both gray.


----------

